# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Λιγες ερωτησεις απο dummy....

## Fototzortz

Γεια σας παιδια.
Με λενε Γιώργο ,μενω κοντα στο 11ο Συνταγμα και σκεφτομαι να μπω στο ασυρματο δικτυο τώρα που πήρα νέο pc. Λιγες noob ερωτησεις ...
Περα απ'τη κεραια και τη καρτα χρειαζομαι τιποτα αλλο απο hardware ?
Ποσο καιρο θα μου παρει "περιπου" να συνδεθω μετα την εγκατασταση ? (ρυθμισεις,κτλ)
Ποσο ειναι το συνολικο κόστος hardware ?
Και κατι που με μπερδευει .... Θα εχω και internet απο το ασυρματο δικτυο ? Εαν ναι , σε τι "περιπου" ταχυτητα θα ειναι κατα μεσο ορο ?
Πεζετε πολλα παιχνιδια μεσω δικτυου ?

----------


## papashark

> Γεια σας παιδια.
> Με λενε Γιώργο ,μενω κοντα στο 11ο Συνταγμα και σκεφτομαι να μπω στο ασυρματο δικτυο τώρα που πήρα νέο pc. Λιγες noob ερωτησεις ...
> 1) Περα απ'τη κεραια και τη καρτα χρειαζομαι τιποτα αλλο απο hardware ?
> 2) Ποσο καιρο θα μου παρει "περιπου" να συνδεθω μετα την εγκατασταση ? (ρυθμισεις,κτλ)
> 3) Ποσο ειναι το συνολικο κόστος hardware ?
> 4) Και κατι που με μπερδευει .... Θα εχω και internet απο το ασυρματο δικτυο ? Εαν ναι , σε τι "περιπου" ταχυτητα θα ειναι κατα μεσο ορο ?
> Πεζετε πολλα παιχνιδια μεσω δικτυου ?


1) Ιστος, στήριξη ιστού, Κεραία (ή πιάτο και feeder), καλώδιο κεραίας, adaptors (ή pigtail), κάρτα ή εξωτερική συσκευή (+κουτάκι, καλώδιο ρεύματος και utp). Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα την εξωτερική συσκευή, καλή απόδωση καθότι βάζεις ελάχιστο καλώδιο κεραίας, μπορεί και καθόλου.

2) Ανάλογα το που είσαι, πόσο καλά βλέπεις το ΑΡ κλπ, υπολόγισε με βοήθεια αφού τα στήσεις όλα, 20΄ για στόχευση, 10΄ για setάρισμα (με βοήθεια κάποιου έμπειρου), χωρίς κάποιον έμπειρο μόνο σου, τα 30' μπορεί να γίνουν και 2 μέρες ανάλογα τις γνώσεις σου !

3) Ανάλογα το τι θα χρειαστείς, από 100€ στην ιδανική περίπτωση, μέχρι 200€ στην χειρότερη.

4) Αν ήσουν στο awmn θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις dsl. Τα κοινοτικά ασύρματα δίκτυα κατά κανόνα ΔΕΝ προσφέρουν ίντερνετ, και φυσικά ούτε λόγος για το πόση ταχύτητα θα έχεις. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, κάποια μέλη μοιράζονται την dsl τους με άλλους, το οποίο σημαίνει σεβασμός σε αυτό που σου προσφέρει ο γείτονας, άρα μόνο σερφάρισμα, emails, και online chat, όχι κατεβάσματα, Leechάρισμα, και διάφορες άλλες υπηρεσίες που τρώνε ταχύτητα.

----------


## homo

Αρχικα καταχωρούμε τον κόμβο εδώ http://nodedb.trwn.gr 
Κατοπιν επικοινωνούμε στο mail: syllogos at trwn dot gr ([email protected] dot=.) για να περάσει κάποιος με το laptopaki του για scan και να σε ενημερώσει για εξοπλισμο κλπ...

Βασικά μπορείς να πάρεις ενα παλιο pc και να το μετατρέψεις σε ασύρματο δρομολογιτή ή να πάρεις έτοιμο routerboard/router.
Χρειαζόμαστε και κεραιούλα αλλα ανάλογα με το πρωτόκολο που θα αποφασηστεί
Ααα ρίξε και εδώ μια ματια http://www.trwn.gr/?page=howtoconnect

----------

